# WhAt ElSe????



## bigghouse (Dec 28, 2007)

HI GUYS!!!! I WAS WONDERING WHAT U LIKE TO DO BESIDES LOOK FOR BOTTLES. I LIKE BASKETBALL AND BASEBALL[]. EVEN THOUGH I HATE WHEN I CANT LOOK FOR BOTTLES[][].

 ANNA!!!


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 28, 2007)

I collect in 7 different areas of collecting. Bottles is my first. Started digging at 9 years old. I'm 44 years old now. My favorite as of 14 months now is playing with Road Dog Jr.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 28, 2007)

Road Dog, Jr. has got to be the cutest little boy I've ever seen!!  What a great picture!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 28, 2007)

I collect bottles and alot of other stuff but when I am not digging I can usually be found in my shop working on old cars. Hey Anna, I used to play baseball but I have a little damage to the nerves in one eye and now I catch like Charlie Brown.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Warren...

 With the right colored shirt, you would kinda look like Charlie Brown, don't ya think??[]

 When I'm not diving for work... I'm diving for bottles.  Reading books (bottle and history) looking at maps, researching, being with my family, chatting with my forum buddies, making plans, working on my boat, cooking, relaxing... sleeping and listening to music.[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## ktbi (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Anna,

 I like to travel, seashells (used to dive a lot), antiques, bottles, football (Seahawks), and I used to play baseball too - went to college on a BB scholarship, more bottles, and .....I think #1 though is family.....Ron


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 28, 2007)

besides bottle?  blasphemy!  what kind of crazy talk is this!!!!


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 28, 2007)

o.k. seriously...  I also dig and collect crystals and minerals, enjoy hiking, anything out doors.  While indoors I enjoy researching local history, play guitar, drums, and piano and I also like to draw.  I enjoy photography and also dabble in repair work.  I love to travel and when I lived out western ways used to collect pot shards I could find above ground, (I seriously never dug for anything like that).  I'd like to make a point while I'm here that digging graves is a terrible desecration,  I dont care if your the curator of the Cairo museum.  Now that I've spouted my opinion I also Snow board and used to Mountain bike, but not so much anymore...

 and I'm a carpenter by trade, I love working with wood (this is a family forum guys, you know who you are).  My next project is a tack box/saddle horse for my lovely recent collage graduate girlfriend who of course is my number one interest!

 I forgot, I like walking with my dogs, and working with horses too!  I also enjoy a good game of chess Lobey!


----------



## rlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Yah! Seahawks!  I'm not alone!  well I dig fossils, crystals or what ever mineral is about. I also love old books (I read them all)  I LOVE to fish,  & I love exploring the woods around here.  Photography is another hobby.  but my main love is my family.


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 28, 2007)

Shooting (at targets, of course) - rifles, pistols, revolvers mostly; remodeling old (>100years) houses; fishing; gardening; finding primitive antiques; work (yes, I do love work); survivalist preparations (as a hobby not really consumed with it);


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2007)

Great topic, Anna []. When I'm not digging pits and enjoying my bottles, there are a few other things that I enjoy. I love any kind of historical research, Steelers football (or any other good NFL matchup if the Steel isn't on), feeding and watching wild birds, river fishing, coin collecting, antique shopping, annoying my girlfriend (she still loves me) and of course hanging out with family and friends. ~Jim


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 29, 2007)

fishing, hunting, being outdoors in general, collecting pretty much anything i can get my hands on [] and rollerblading


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 29, 2007)

oop almost forgot....photography!


----------



## LC (Dec 29, 2007)

What a subject ! I myself, have collected bottles for the past thirty years or so. Have surface collected fossils from the Ordivician Period for around twenty years. Have a vintage metal lunchbox collection of around 140, all in Bananna boxes, those are great to have, have no place to put them. Into gas and oil memorabilia for the past 12 to 15 years, had to sell three gas pumps out of the garage recently to try and make a little room, still have one local pump left, as well as gobs of cans, a few globes, pump inserts , some signs, as well as other oil mem. . Have approx. 25 cast iron steam engines, Marx, American Flyer, and Lionel, all in boxes, why do I have them at all !! I have a collection of approx 250 Matchbox & Hotwheels cars still in their blister pack, mostly from the early to middle eighties, these are also in boxes....... Small collection of Ninja Turtles and E T in blister packs,, yes,,, also in boxes. Quite a few other toys, some windups, Comical Carla is one of my favorites. Into hunting and fishing mem., have roughly 50 or so reels, as well as vintage fishing liscenses, minnow buckets and other related items. Quit a few vintage ammo boxes and other hunting mem. . Eight or ten cone top beer cans, plus a large assortment of other vintage tins, again mostly in boxes. A small collection of old BB guns. A collection of approx 40 gas and oil trucks. Have roughly twenty five vintage table model radios as welll af approx. sixty transistor radios as well, again stacked in boxes. And then there are those 130 plus bananna boxes stacked in the garage with things from A to Z. As you can tell, I also collect bananna boxes ! Have roughly twenty straight razors. Love wood working with a passion, my latest project being wooden knives and straight razors. Have a few of those listed on eBay at present, but have some I keep for myself as well. I have a collection of roughly sixty pocket knives. I have a collection of roughly 25 vintage baseball ball bats and around 65 vintage ball gloves, cards and so forth.  I love to fish for shovelehad cats. I love to aggravate my Hummingbirds in the summer months, they are so fun to watch. I have a couple of cream seperators in the garage, as well as many other things that some time just jumps out and grabs me when I am out running places. And I know I am sure I am forgetting somthing else! *Yes tigue,  blasphemy !* Out of all this plunder, My favorite hobby of them all is the bottles. Need to have an auction to regain order back into my life, and thinking strongly of doing so, except for my bottles that is. Gee, I need a nap..............


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, waiting for the rain to break so I can go get more bottles!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Anna........
 I like rideing mountain bikes,shooting skeet. Any thing outdoors, especially fishing! thats what I am doing on my vacation in SarasotaFla right now,I hooked into a giant black tip shark last night at 12 midnight,Iwas fishing with my nephew Andrew at the time. Sad to say I couldnt get it in it was huge! also I was fishing with a 20 dollar wallmart rod lol,It snaped the line but it was funnnnnnnnn! while it lasted.
 we caught a few 3 foot sharks and a lot of other different kinds of fish,i will send you some pix when I get home.Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 29, 2007)

Dean Martain with metallica wow how wild would that be! hahaha Thanks for reminding me lobe  i also love my xbox 360 with shoott um up games also.Call of duty 4  the bomb!


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 29, 2007)

i like to go in a marsh thats out our backdoor. once me and (best friend) sophia found a dead deer with antlers and we brought it back and hung it on a tree and nailed a sigh to the trree that said no tresspassing. my dad got mad though.

 thanks for so many replies it took me like an hour to read all of them[8D]

 anna


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 29, 2007)

Can we get advance notice of the auction, Lou?


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 29, 2007)

L C...

 Hey Louis... "Take a nap?"  Hell man, where do you sleep, hanging upside down from the rafters?[]

 Sounds like every bit of your floorspace is accounted for... 

 Oh, I know... on top of all your banana boxes, right???[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## LC (Dec 29, 2007)

Come on down Jim, I will sell the whole mess without having an auction, and help you load it as well ! *NO BOTTLES WILL BE INCLUDED THOUGH !!*


----------



## LC (Dec 29, 2007)

Regretfully Wayne, the rafters as well as the ceiling joices are aslo taken ! Matter of fact, I just remembered having some boxes of bottles I have not looked at in twenty years up in the attic of the house !! Just put up a 20 by 24 pole building year before last, and can not get in it either. There is no future in being a Packrat......


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 29, 2007)

Spending time with my girlfriend who is my bestfriend aww cute yea yea, and bottles bottles bottles. That is all 

 Digger ry


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 29, 2007)

you sapped it too, huh?  I bet the two of you are so cuddly wuddly...


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 30, 2007)

hahaha yea [][] shes my fav

 Digger ry


----------



## capsoda (Dec 30, 2007)

Darn Wayne, You will make someone a wonderful house wife some day.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 How you doing with the little one? Pam buying the little one lots of stuff??

 Hey Louis, Sounds like you collest like I do. I am just too lazy to type it all up. My brain seems too type a whole lot faster than my fingers.[8|]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 30, 2007)

I like hanging out at my pond even if it does rain. Been so long since I've seen any.


----------



## LC (Dec 30, 2007)

Pretty lazy myself when it come to typing Warren, I guess I was just bored the other evening. 25 years or so of being a packrat can sure make a mess. Pretty sure I am going to unload it all but the bottles in some fashion here soon, sold ost of my gass signs last year. Since doing that, I care little about any of it.  I have decided it would be nice to have a bit of order in my life as well. Would like to sell the catagories of different things I have as collections if possible, have not really tried anything as of yet, if not successful in that, will most likely have an auction. *It seems all this junk is a part of me being I have had it all for so long !*


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 30, 2007)

It is the spot to be on them hot,hot days. Any day really. Riding this thing was it for me from the age of 20 till 40 this is what my life revolved around. Being bad was so much fun. Then I kinda calmed down. Paulas on my butt about NOT riding. Not many like that. I'll break it out been Spring it's sitting for three yrs..It'll run spent a ton on it last year,just did'nt feel like riding it.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 31, 2007)

OsiaBoyce...

 Hey Pat... is that WATER I see...???[&:][&:][&:]

 Coolll!!!!!  Let's dive it!!! It ain't frozen, right????

 Wayne


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 30, 2008)

hi SMD, have u ever dived in massachussetts???? i would want to, but i like low tide!!!!!!!!!!

 thanks for the replies~


 ANNNNA[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Low tide is good for beachcombing, but otherwise, yuck!  Maybe for diving too?  Don't know much about it.


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 30, 2008)

mud makes me happy!!! i look in the marsh, wear during low tide it smells like dead fish (the smell of bottles[8D])and the mud is up to ur nees!!! i cant wait to go this spring!! i'll take some pics so u'll know wear i'v been loooking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 thanks!!!!!!
 anna


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Look forward to your pics.  Mud season isn't so bad after all!


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey anna so i figured i would throw up what ive been recently doing because this weather is keeping me inside ( Today we had a high of 0 low of -8 and windchills were hitting -40[:-]) Im constantly playing guitar or bass....been doing a lot of work with acoustic guitars recently....and hangin out with my girlfriend and other friends


----------



## digdug (Jan 31, 2008)

Well-bottles take up a lot of my time, but the other things I like to do: Read (anything dealing with history), fishing, wood working, and the last year or two...writing articles about, what else...bottles.     I've written for Soda Pop Dreams magazine, The Soda Fizz, Coca-Cola Club newsletter, also I've done seminars on bottle collecting to some local groups and at last years Coca-Cola Club National Convention. Supposed to do one at this years Convention too.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 31, 2008)

Well other then bottles I like a lot of things. I am big into Industrial and EBM dance music along with a lot of European Heavy Metal and American Alternative Rock and some Classic rock like Pink Floyd and The Who. I like going out to clubs on Friday nights. I like partying with friends and going to the local Chinese Buffet. I read all the time anything from history to science and technology to politics and philosophy. I just enjoy learning. I also like researching bottles and early ceramics. And the history of the places I dig. I enjoy playing cards, chess, and monopoly and Driving around exploring new places when I have the time to. I like to draw and write sometimes currently working on a book. And procrastinating finishing it. Lol I also like web design and building computers. Digital photo manipulation with Photoshop and working on my house. And truck. In general I just like keeping busy lol.     

 Chris


----------



## rlo (Jan 31, 2008)

great web page! love how thorough you are in documenting your digs.  & ok the Mom in me is coming out, how old are you. your music tastes, bottle habit seem  rather disparate.  Not that that's a bad thing. I am always happy to see younger folk getting into history & diggin.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 31, 2008)

Rlo,

 I just turned 27 last month. I've always been one to do my own thing and not worry about what others think. My motto is as long as I enjoy doing something I'm going to keep doing it.

 Chris


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Great topic, Anna.

 I love everything old


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Toys


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Card holders (these are great tucked around the house)


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lots of cast iron - I like the weight


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Clocks


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

These are hers - I swear


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

If it's old - we like it


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

OK OK, I'll stop


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't stop, I like your pictures. []


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Laur


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

I won't bore you with too many more - Just a couple


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmm.  Do I see Frank's toy there?


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Frank


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

You're welcome Jim.  Now that one is a little creepy.  Reminds me of a bear I had as a kid that had an accident when I left him too close to a light bulb in a closet.  He lost his arm, but other than that he was fine.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Franks a beautiful cat! (or is he a mountain lion?)


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Plenty of guest seating


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope you mean the bear, Laur, not Frank!


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Believe it or not, he walks on a leash.  He thinks he's a dog.  Here's his brother.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL, no Franks awesome.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

I tried to get my cats to do that, but they weren't having it!  Is the brother Siamese?  I have twins too.  They're best friends.


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

He's cool but a pain in some ways.  He won't drink from a bowl - only from the sink with running water.  He has to be leashed up and take a walk around the yard once a day.  He sits on the table and tears up the bills (well, I guess that's OK).


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

This is "Mark Darcy".  Jane Austen or Bridget Jones's Diary fans will understand.


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

That's great Lauren

 Yep - Otis is Siamese.  He talks nonstop.

 Since you have two of them you know how much fun they have together.  It's the only way to go.  I wouldn't have only one ever again.  Do you agree?


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Cats will only have it their way.  One loves to steal makeup brushes and hide them.  The other one eats paper towels ( I wish he ate bills).


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW, I hope he knows how good he's got it !!! Looks like he has the run of the house


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh yeah Jim.  These two have to be together!   I was going to say, the Siamese probably talks a lot.  Does he eat wool or is that a myth?


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

He chews everything.  My girlfriend does a lot of wool stich work.  Anything moving gets his attention and he will eat anything.  He loves to eat shoe laces


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh he knows!  They get treated like royalty.  They have their own basket full of toys, organic treats, a bag full of catnip that would make certain people jealous lol.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

He does sound like a dog (he'll eat anything).  I used to have a cat that loved table scraps.  Steak and pork were his favorites.  He was fat and very happy.  Well, I like to say he wasn't actually fat, he just had a lot of fur lol (Turkish Angora).


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Frank would kill me if he knew


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Poor Frank, he was trying to have a drink in private []


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2008)

Alright, here's my Millie.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

What a sweetie pie.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes, they do.  It's really more their bed than mine. []


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 1, 2008)

Millie is a great looking cat


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

That is some great pics of things from the past Jim, thanks for sharing them with the forum. As I stated earlier, I collect a lot of everything. Will try and post some quick pics of things I can get to fast.  My Wife collects only pottery, mostly Hull. We have around 125 pieces of the matte finish pieces, plus many other planters of different kinds as McCoy and other. Here is a piece I picked up that she literally hates because it is so ugly. I like it so well because it kind of reminds me of,,,,,,,, ME ! It is also a very hard item to come up with as well.  Its called a Popeye Dog made by Weller Pottery.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

Next is a windup tin type toy called Comical Carla. I believe it is from the fifties, maybe sixties. I bought her at a fleamarket about ten years ago. You wind it up, set it down, her body spins back and forth, her ares fling wildlessly as her body twists back and forth, and her eyes bug in and out. Wish I could show it in action. It cracks me up every time I watch it.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

Have a lot of sports related items as well. Here is a Reds Nodder from either the fifties or sixties in really nice condition. I think I am going to give this to my Grandson Nathan when he becomes for interested in sports. Will build him a display cabinet to put it in along with many other smalls pertaining to sports.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

I love advertising tins, have many of them , regretfully most of them in boxes or out in the garage. Most of these are on the list of many things that I plan to phase out in the coming months.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is a duck walker from my own childhood. I remember playing with this thing , thought it was one of the best toys I ever had. Yes folks, I was not all that hard to please. We did not have much when I was a kid, and I appreciated anything I got regardless of how insignificant it was. My Wife will buy the Grandkids a hundred different things at Xmas time, drives me crazy. I believe they would appreciate what they get more if they did not get so much. She likes to spoil them, so I just sit back and keep my mouth shut. Besides,,,, she is bigger than me !!


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is one of eight or nine miniature anvils I have. I like this one the best. It is stamped Keen Kutter, and has a hammer that goes with it also stamped Keen Kutter.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

I love the gas and oil memorabilia. I plan to phase most of it out as well over the coming months except for a few pieces that I intend to hang on to.  Here is a super nice Tower Oil Bank from Cincinnati, Ohio. As you can see, it has great graphics. This company was not in business very long before getting swallowed up by another company, and is very hard to find.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 2, 2008)

Heres Boo kitty .He weights in at about 35 lb hes dad was a Flordia racoon. .bill


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL no comment.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

And to keep from running this topic into the ground, if I haven't already, this will be my last picture. These were my Father's toys when he was a Kid. I love these toys more than any others I have. Hope you enjoyed me wasting your time.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 2, 2008)

Is he a Maine Coon?  They're HUGE cats.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know My wife rescued him from Flordia when we lived there .  OH  LC keep posting all those are all great love to see all those toys and diffrent things you have collected.  bill


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

I lied, one more ! I like the crocks too. I only have six or seven, this being my favorite of them all. Just got rid of a five gallon salt glazed bee sting crock, wish I would have hung onto that one now. Oh well, one less thing in the way I guess.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey bill I have a PA coon lol well my dad does.check um out.
  I took this a while ago hes a lot bigger now. Meet BIG MOE.[]


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 2, 2008)

Lou, that was great.  I liked it all and the Reds bobble head might be worth some $$ along with the sentimental worth.  

 But the cars - WOW.  Love those!  If you get a chance to post some closeups of them I would sure like to see them.  Especially the green and red one in picutre #1, the green one and blue one in # 2, and the one in #3.

 Thanks for posting.

 Oh, BTW Bill.  Did you say 35 Pounds!?!  - Jim


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 2, 2008)

sorry i took so long to rite back, i was dazed in math class wishing i could go find bottles and just keep multiplying them and subtracting the broken ones. that would be cool but o well, heres pearl,

 i think she ways almost 20, she eats chicken, (hates fish), beef, and wet cat food or she'll throw up the dry food. shes hates water (i 'acidently' dropped her in the bath tub when i was 5). shes sleeping on my mom..

 annna

 o ya thanks for all the replies! i went on the computer and i had 16 new messages!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 2, 2008)

She's beautiful.  What's her name?  She doesn't look 20 (tell her I said that, she'll feel better) []


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 2, 2008)

Cats, wool, primitives


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 2, 2008)

LC, great crock there.

 I dug the first and the last one here out of my backyard dump.  I had the first one re-glued and the last one is missing the handle but it still looks great to me. - Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 2, 2008)

I enjoyed your pics Jim and LC.  I love primitives too.  Good stuff.


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 2, 2008)

hi reddginga, her names pear and trust me shes fat. she sleeps and eats. shes not very healthy caus she doesnt get any exersise so i tied a dog bone to her once. my mom got mad at me though.

 anna


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like a typical cat []


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim, that was one one of my very few lucky finds I have ever made, 14 dollars at a yard sale back in the seventies. I have some others, but they are out in the garage buried with all the other junk. Like your shelf as well as the crocks in the picture , the entire display looks great..


----------



## Jim1870 (Feb 2, 2008)

14 bucks.  Great deal, Lou.  I really like that one.  Nice look to it.

 I've come across many, many crocks in my backyard dump.  Most, alas, are in pieces. - Jim


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2008)

It was without question a real steal Jim, as I am sure you and everyone else knows. But being I have *paid out the butt for most everyhting else I have ever bought*, the steal on the crock was absorbed away years ago ! It was a real rush in finding it though. I have only dug maybe two crocks all the time I have been digging, and they were nothing significant.


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 3, 2008)

HEY LITTLE PICK MONSTERS, I'LL ASK MY MOM TO TAKE A PICTURE OF THE MANCHESTER ESSEX HORNETS TRAVEL TEAM!!!!

 LC COOL TOYS, AS MY DAD WOULD SAY ITS AMAZING WHAT PLEASED KIDS (IDK AWHILE AGO) AND WHAT PLEASES THEM NOW.

 ANNA


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 6, 2008)

SORRY I HAVENT BEEN ON IN A LONG TIME, I WAS GROUNDED[].

 ANNNA


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 7, 2008)

heey lobey- ur # of post is 2222!! i got all As or almost  anyway(in spanish, math, ela, ss, art, computer, PE, PA, and ya i think thats it.) i only got one B!! it was a B- but it was only on a quiz.

 i got grounded for calling my little brother a girl


 anna


----------



## bigghouse (Feb 7, 2008)

i have a bottle ritten in spanish! its like wjoeuhgiufhefhckdjfhgvsiuk. i'll post a picture later!!

 anna


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad you're ungrounded.  You're a bright spot of sunshine on here[].


----------

